# Complete exhaustion after 3rd IVF failure



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all!

I had my 3rd IVF last month - bfn and since stoping the drugs last week I'm so exhausted! No energy feeling sick and head swimming since! Previous cycles not been like this at all - had cycle in feb 16 and oct 15... And bounced straight back to normal.

Is it the drugs, the fact I'm 6months older and closer to 40, or as suggested by friends stress of it all. I'm hating feeling like this! I'm horrid and vile to family and friends too! Snappy and uninterested! Grrrrrr

So now I'm feeling sorry for my self - old, fat and failure! Maybe it's natures way of telling me in too old and knackered to carry and care for another baby!

Sorry to be dragging anyone one down in this post

Blue xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Blue

I think everyone is different and the drugs can affect us all in different ways but I think it could be like mild depression and fatigue from going through so much. 

I'm really sorry to hear it didn't work again. I'm on my third go, one ICSI, one FET and another ICSI. Today was my ET and I've spent it crying and being a *****. Just had a chat with hubby and feel better now but think it was because I'm already thinking it hasn't worked.

It definitely isn't natures way of sending you a message. I wish I had better words or advice for you.

XxXx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry your cycle wasn't a success on this occasion. How you're feeling is no surprise given the stress we put our minds and bodies through; making it increasingly harder to 'bounce back' each time. I took over a year off between two of my recent cycles because it took that long for me to feel emotionally strong enough to try again. Don't put pressure on yourself to recover quicker or compare how you felt after previous cycles. Tx takes its toll on our minds and our bodies but that doesn't mean we won't come out the other side fighting!! 

Nature was telling you that this time it wasn't quite right. Nothing more. Try to find ways to truly relax and give yourself all the time you need to fully recover  

X


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Blueestone - I can relate - but I do think you are being hard on yourself. .

Its about both the physical and emotional levels that IVF takes out of you.  I got my latest BFN yesterday after my 3rd cycle of IVF and I too and drained and exhausted. For me this cycle was the one I've felt most positive about...yet it still didnt work - and that loss of hope is probably hardest to handle.

You've gone through this 3 times in 8 months and that is a LOT for your body and mind to handle.

I don't know your work situation - but its worth getting some time off work if you can. Will you doctor give you a sick note? Just to give you time to watch daytime Tv, let your body and brain recover and recognise that you need to heal. When you get on the IVF treadmill its all gol. If you arent taking drugs you are sympton spotting or blood tests or scans... and we do that while getting on with "normal" life. And perhaps your body is just trying to tell you it needs a break. Can you plan some nice R & R things like a spa day - or whatever you need to make you feel better? 
I spent last night booking and finding a holiday. I know we will need money for our next attempt but I have to be in a good place before we go again - and right now I know I'm not so a holiday is the right thing for me. I can't wait to lie in the sun, drink alochol, read trashy books and just feel like a normal person again. 

Think about what helps you and make it a priority.

And you are NOT too old or fat and definitely not a failure!!

Be kind to yourself

L xx


----------



## Shellly (Aug 6, 2015)

I feel like I've just read all my own feeling written down by other people.
Ive just had my 3rd BFN.
Fresh cycle - Sept 2015 and again Feb 2016
FET - June 2016
I too thought this one was the one, percentages on my side. My body hadnt gone through all the egg collection trauma. 
I knew 8 days after ET that it hadn't worked, my body just felt it. I had to wait for the no and then for the aftermath! 
Leading up to my confirmed BFN, all I could think was 'this is gonna be my last go, not doing it again!', as soon as I get the no, I want to go again. 
The clinic are happy for me to go ahead and call them once next period comes. Im now terrified. 
Its been a lot. I don't know how I can go through a 4th no. 
Is it because I didn't laugh enough, was the fruit not good enough, did I not get enough protein, did I miss a tablet? 

Im sorry for my rant. Maybe we need to stay strong on this rollercoaster, maybe put our hands in the air and let go!

Sending lots of love, there's happiness waiting for us all


----------

